
Deleting RSS Feed Items - ingve
http://oleb.net/blog/2015/11/rss-feed-item-deletions/
======
infdaze
RSS Board says to use Dublin Core's dcterms:valid in their MRSS spec:
[http://www.rssboard.org/media-rss](http://www.rssboard.org/media-rss)

To hide an article you expire it right away. Numerous video platforms support
this tag (youtube, thePlatform, dailymotion).

[http://dublincore.org/documents/dcmi-
terms/](http://dublincore.org/documents/dcmi-terms/)

I'm not sure why it isnt in the RSS spec, but I wonder if any CMS's still
support it in the text world.

~~~
elo
I did not know about this, thanks for telling me. I updated the article with
this information.

